# Elbow Tendonitis or Tennis Elbow



## vpiedu (Aug 30, 2012)

i have been battling elbow tendonitis in my right arm for several weeks now and i just made a conscious effort yesterday to use only my left hand on the computer (i work on the computer all day) and it actually feels better this morning. i did train biceps yesterday with no issues but when i moved to back every pulling exercise killed me so im hoping this will ease up enough so i can train back next week. just a though as i never considered i was keeping myself from healing while i was working. 

VP


----------



## slide (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you taking anything supplement wise? I have had elbow issues for a long time. It was only when I started adding cissus to my supplementation that it really subsided. I have small issues/pain every now/then, but it is nothing compared to what I used to deal with. I do try and train smart(er) now too...but, this supp, in my estimation, has really contributed to my elbow health. 

-slide


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 31, 2012)

no supplements really, just daily asprin, BP med Lisinopril and 10,000mg Vit D (prescribed). thanks for the recommendation brother, i will try adding some to my daily regimen. btw i am on week 2 of 3iu Rips EOD which i am pinning in both sides of my elbow. on my days in between my gh im also pinning 100mcg each of GHRP-2 and GRF1-29 morning noon and evening but not in my elbow. 

VP


----------



## woodswise (Sep 1, 2012)

I have had good luck with TB-500 and BPC 156.  My elbows were both inflamed and the tendons and joints were quite sore for several months.  I took time off from lifting, used ibuprophen, and massage, ice, etc.  Nothing worked, until I started the peptides.  Then over the course of a month they have improved dramatically!  Don't know yet if the effects will last or not, but I am so relieved to not be in pain, I don't care, I'll continue the peps for a long time to feel this good!


----------



## Marshall (Sep 1, 2012)

A few sessions of deep tissue massage through the biceps, triceps and forearms is the best medicine, imo. Book a 1/2 hour with someone and tell them just to do your arms.


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Sep 3, 2012)

If you don't heal and have some major bucks, this might be worth looking into.
http://www.apexprp.com/


----------



## GaryGranaas (Oct 7, 2012)

oh woodwise just hit it on the nose.  TB500 is a miracle cure for fixes.  Being i spent so long in the peptide industry.  I can testify what this has done for clients.   this is the best selling peptide and I have clients that spend thousands of dolllars to get as much of this peptide as possible.  It works on humans and horses which is what it was intended for.  I have a customer that spends thousands monthly on his horses because he is a horse trainer and has over 75 horses on his ranch.  Check that out and try it.  I would think that would be your best option for ligament, tendons, and tissue repair.





woodswise said:


> I have had good luck with TB-500 and BPC 156.  My elbows were both inflamed and the tendons and joints were quite sore for several months.  I took time off from lifting, used ibuprophen, and massage, ice, etc.  Nothing worked, until I started the peptides.  Then over the course of a month they have improved dramatically!  Don't know yet if the effects will last or not, but I am so relieved to not be in pain, I don't care, I'll continue the peps for a long time to feel this good!


----------

